# Tuning and Insurance



## Marcus763 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi everyone....

Just wondering how much tuning affects your insurance ?


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Loads.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

It depends on a lot of factors.

Most insurance companies will allow a 25% power increase for a moderate fee.
After that it's generally better to use a specialist broker.


----------



## Marcus763 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks....early days, I don't have a GTR............yet! But just curious as I've never had any previous cars tuned.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

It can affect it a lot, but how much will also depend on your circumstances.

I pay £700 fully comp on an MY2010 stage 5 750bhp car with an additional 7k of suspension, carbon and a few other bits and bobs. 

Limited to 6k miles
Live in the middle of nowhere
45years old
10 years NCD
3 points
£1000 excess


----------



## Marcus763 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hmmmm interesting thanks.

Im 44, 9yrs NCD, 0 points, Bucks, but it'll be my everyday car. Around 12k miles a year I guess.

Gives me a good idea. Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

Understand your position, you hear too many horror stories about massively inflated premiums. I've always used specialist brokers, and have been amazed at how little extra I've had to pay for quite extensive mods to all sorts of cars. Also, 44, 9yrs NCB, 0 points = pretty ideal from an insurer's point of view. You're golden.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

CCI have recently changed.

They have a 400bhp cap above which power doesn't matter and doesn't affect price!

For their conventional policies they can only cover cars up to £60k including mods. That's less than my car is worth but I have GAP insurance to cover the difference in payout up to replacement new value for four years. When the car is four years old, incl mods it will be less than £60k so I'm ok.

Removing commuting from my policy has taken £300 a year off which is substantial. Annoying as I used to commute maybe 4 days a year in it - expensive days. Now I'm not going to bother on those four days, or if I do, it makes more sense to drive to my dad's house and walk to work from there.

So, for 800bhp heavily modified car with a london postcode but admittedly clean license and lots of no claims, the price with CCI including 5 track days is £950.

I'm not decided on this yet as I've had some great conversations so far with Pace Ward - seriously impressed by them, and also with Sky Insurance. I'll be giving both the opportunity to match but on like for like terms.

36 years old
clean license
14 years ncb but a max of 5 years on the policy
£1500 excess
4000 miles which may be added to pro-rata.
all mods declared.


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

Been with both Sky and Pace Ward... Pace Ward were cheaper last time to have Chaucer as the underwriter - sign up to the MLR for "extra discount" (if it actually makes any difference).

PW absolutely brilliant if it's only you insured and you have more than one car.

Not _sure_ but I think with PW track days are extra though (and Sky).


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Ive been with Pace Ward for a few years and they are always competative and efficient.
Sky and CCI have also quoted well but i have had no reason to change.

However the true test is when you make a claim and i havent had to too date.


----------

